# The last days decision



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Jaijai is beautiful and it's lovely you've had him so long. I am so sorry for the bad news you got from the vet. I don't know for sure, but I wonder if he is barking and whining because he can't move any more and is getting frustrated. As for when it is time to let him go, well, nobody but you can decide that. There is a saying here "Better a day too early than a day too late."


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Such a hard time for you and your Jaijai -- 

Look into his eyes and listen to your heart -- what is he saying? When you still your mind of doubt & fears, you will know, no one else can tell you. Just Jaijai .

I wish you peace during this time.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

So many of us have been where you are now. It is a gut-wrenching decision to have to make. Many years ago, when me first dog was about 15 years old, I asked my vet how I would know it was "time". He gave me some of the best advice I have gotten. He told me I would know in my heart when I saw that my dog was no longer able to do the things which gave her pleasure that it was time to say goodbye. He was right. I am so sorry for this path you are currently on. Whatever choice you make will be a very difficult one but is one that only you can make.


----------



## Onemoretime (Nov 26, 2016)

My heart goes out to you facing this decision. Everyone here has given you wonderful messages. Our first Golden was just a week shy of 16 when we had her put to sleep. Looking back, I know we kept her a year more than we probably should have but just could not say goodbye. Our vet at the time we made the decision left us with wonderful words…"this girl loves you so much she will try to stay with you until she just can't anymore….she just so much wants to please you". Let your heart guide you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry the time has come for you to make this decision. It has always been the hardest one I've ever had to make, I've had to do it too many times. It's absolutely gut wrenching. 

You have been blessed with 16 wonderful years with Jaijai. 

When I've had to make this decision, it's always been about the quality of life my dog was having and if my dog was in pain or suffering. Fortunately we are able to give this ultimate gift of love for our beloved companions. It always broke my heart to think of life without one of my dogs but it broke my heart even more to see them suffering or in pain. 

Listen to your heart and listen to Jaijai, they will both let you know when it's time to set him free. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

This is a decision that only you can make, and it's always a heart-wrenching thing to do.

For what it's worth, I agree with Pilgrim: better a day too early than a day too late. The question I've always asked myself is: am I extending this dog's life for my benefit, or for the dog's? If the answer is "for my benefit", I know it's time. But knowing doesn't necessarily mean that it's any easier.

I'm sorry you're going through this, and I wish you peace.


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Listen to your heart and listen to Jaijai, they will both let you know when it's time to set him free.


So well said and oh so true


----------

